# I studied hard and long ...



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

observing the sun's reflective angles during different hours of the day/evening. Tiring as it may be - it has to be done to get the "feel" of things.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Academics is a tough raquet.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I can relate to that kind of studying!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

John is a master power napper..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

John, I have pictures of you in my mind, fishing, and enjoying the wildlife up there.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Fishing is NOT a matter of life or death! It is MUCH more important than that!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

artman60 said:


> Fishing is NOT a matter of life or death! It is MUCH more important than that!


That’s awesome. My former boss is a fishaholic . If I ever get my cnc idea off the ground , I’m going to build him something and use that quote lol


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like a real nice spot to put your feet up, John.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use to love to fish with my late husband. Best part was just being together, did not matter if we caught anything.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We weren't fishing. We were studying the various reflective angles of the sun at different times and directions!!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Makes a good story doesn't it? There comes a time of day when the angle of the sun takes second place to the tip of the rod bobbing up and down.
Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> We weren't fishing. We were studying the various reflective angles of the sun at different times and directions!!!!


ok that explains why we did not catch any fish..


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I think he's got it! By George, He's got i!!!


----------

